# Full Specifications of the EOS Rebel 760D



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 5, 2015)

```
<strong>Canon EOS 760D Specifications</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Enable 24.2MP CMOS sensor (22.3 x 14.9 mm)</li>
<li>DIGIC6 processor</li>
<li>7560-pixel RGB + IR photometry sensor of the new development</li>
<li>63 zone TTL metering</li>
<li>AF is 19 points cross type. Center F2.8 corresponding dual cross</li>
<li>Hybrid CMOS AF III</li>
<li>Dynamic tracking continuous shooting in live view</li>
<li>LCD monitor 3 inches 1.04 million dots.Vari-Angle</li>
<li>ISO100-12800 (extended with ISO25600)</li>
<li>Max shutter speed 30 seconds</li>
<li>1/4000 seconds (synchro is 1/200 sec)</li>
<li>Continuous shooting 5 frames / sec</li>
<li>Viewfinder penta mirror. Field of view 95%, magnification 0.82 times, the eye point 19 mm</li>
<li>Built-in guide number 12 flash</li>
<li>Video full HD 30 fps</li>
<li>Top LCD panel</li>
<li>Dial on the back</li>
<li>Intelligent Viewfinder</li>
<li>Wi-Fi · NFC and smartphones and tablets</li>
<li>Connect to allow remote control and</li>
<li>Creative mode including the HDR movie</li>
<li>Battery LP-E17</li>
<li>Size 131.9 x 100.9 X77.8Mm</li>
<li>Weight 565g (CIPA standard). 520g (body only)</li>
</ul>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://digicame-info.com/2015/02/eos-760d.html" target="_blank">DCI</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## MintChocs (Feb 5, 2015)

Intelligent viewfinder? I'm guessing you can select what info you want displayed. Can't wait to see what improvements are in the image quality.


----------



## filipe (Feb 5, 2015)

First off all i think the new rebel 760D to be very pretty for my taste and in relation to the traditional rebel.

Second none of the specs really suprise me due to the previous rumours.

I am curious to see the pricing in relation to the 70D, and if the sensor is really sony, and how did they make it small in relation to the one used by Nikon.

In the end i'am for the IQ provided by this new sensor in relation to Canon 20.2 and the previous 18MP, if it is better namely in DR, or worst in high ISO like was for exemple the Sony A65 that used a 24MP sensor.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Feb 5, 2015)

Why on earth would Canon give up on sensor production and use Sony ? It's clear to me that the 24mpx sensor will be the new baseline, used in the 750D, 750D, M3 & probably the replacement to the SL1 & 1200D.

What's less clear is where the 80D will fit, I'd now expect a cut price 7DII using the same 20mpx sensor.


----------



## bitm2007 (Feb 5, 2015)

> Why on earth would Canon give up on sensor production and use Sony ? It's clear to me that the 24mpx sensor will be the new baseline, used in the 750D, 750D, M3 & probably the replacement to the SL1 & 1200D.
> 
> What's less clear is where the 80D will fit, I'd now expect a cut price 7DII using the same 20mpx sensor.



1200D 24 MegaPixels
750D 24 MegaPixels
760D 24 MegaPixels
80D 20 MegaPixels
7D MkII 20 MegaPixels

That doesn't look tempting to potential upgraders, i'm thinking 24MP+ across the range.


----------



## moreorless (Feb 5, 2015)

My guess is that its just a few higher resolution Canon sensor. As to what that means for the 7D2 and 70D the rumour doesn't mention dual pixel AF and for the former especially 20 MP rather than 24 MP potentially ment faster FPS which is likely a trade off many would make for an action camera.

I actually think entry level APSC is where resolution might well count for more, as you start to go up in the market theres a stronger likelihood that those after resolution will just buy FF anyway where as at entry level your dealing with a size/cost much lower than any FF DSLR.

The 760D with a top plate LCD does potentially interest me to put my old EF 35mm F/2 to use.


----------



## lintoni (Feb 5, 2015)

bitm2007 said:


> > Why on earth would Canon give up on sensor production and use Sony ? It's clear to me that the 24mpx sensor will be the new baseline, used in the 750D, 750D, M3 & probably the replacement to the SL1 & 1200D.
> >
> > What's less clear is where the 80D will fit, I'd now expect a cut price 7DII using the same 20mpx sensor.
> 
> ...


100% correct, because nobody buys the 18MP 1DX when there's the 22MP 5D3 available.


----------



## iKenndac (Feb 5, 2015)

> Connect to allow remote control and



What does that mean?! Is Maybe the WiFi on the 750D is gimped like it is in the EOS M2?


----------



## PhilBo (Feb 5, 2015)

What is the advantage of the screen on top? I know I've read that people like to be able to look down at the camera and see all the settings, but is that the main thing? I find the same information on the back screen on the Rebel and for my eyes it is usually in a bigger font / easier to read.

I'm really in the market for a body upgrade from my T1i and am curious if the 760D actually offers anything truly useful over the 750D besides the top screen. If indeed you can only remote control the 760D via phone, then that is a feature that would be really handy to have.


----------



## iKenndac (Feb 5, 2015)

iKenndac said:


> > Connect to allow remote control and
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean?! Is Maybe the WiFi on the 750D is gimped like it is in the EOS M2?



Never mind, visiting the original source and translating from Japanese, that line says:



> Allows remote control in connection with the smartphone and tablet


.

For the 750D it says: 



> Remote operation by smartphone tablet



Hopefully the features are the same on both cameras. It'd be sad to see it gimped on the 750D.


----------



## hubie (Feb 5, 2015)

PhilBo said:


> What is the advantage of the screen on top? I know I've read that people like to be able to look down at the camera and see all the settings, but is that the main thing? I find the same information on the back screen on the Rebel and for my eyes it is usually in a bigger font / easier to read.
> 
> I'm really in the market for a body upgrade from my T1i and am curious if the 760D actually offers anything truly useful over the 750D besides the top screen. If indeed you can only remote control the 760D via phone, then that is a feature that would be really handy to have.



seriously? You can have much faster access to the settings by looking at it. Else you get a hell lot better battery life because your touchscreen can stay off all the time... pretty obvious to me :-X


----------



## pierlux (Feb 5, 2015)

I hope nobody will feel offended if I borrow Phil Schiller's claim at the 2013 WWDC to comment on the forthcoming Canon announcements... here I go.

[size=18pt]"Can't innovate anymore, my a**!"[/size]

I'm posting this here, but I think the same applies comfortably to all of the other products.

I'm feeling so much a Canon fanboi today, though I'm currently saving for the 150-600 Siggy for my 7D2... sure, depending on the 11-24 pricing, I imagine I'll think about reconsidering my priorities every time i go to bed for the next months to come... and what about replacing my dear old 5D2? OMG, does anybody need a decent kidney?


----------



## djordjde29 (Feb 5, 2015)

Price?


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 5, 2015)

PhilBo said:


> What is the advantage of the screen on top? I know I've read that people like to be able to look down at the camera and see all the settings, but is that the main thing? I find the same information on the back screen on the Rebel and for my eyes it is usually in a bigger font / easier to read.
> 
> I'm really in the market for a body upgrade from my T1i and am curious if the 760D actually offers anything truly useful over the 750D besides the top screen. If indeed you can only remote control the 760D via phone, then that is a feature that would be really handy to have.



Advantages of top LCDs
1) view of all parameters of camera and lens settings with one view (including distance setting, zoom setting)
2) better simultanous view of important controls and settings
3) better daylight visibility (esp.under direct sunlight) - much higher contrast (for me the higher contrast is more important than bigger letters)
4) power efficiency (as said from other member): top LCD: near zero, touch screen: roughly 0.2-0.5 Watts (estimated)
5) viewable if camera around neck.
6) ...?

EDIT: Forgotten to mention that I like to shoot in manual mode (measuring with spot) to reduce surprices in terms of exposure.


----------



## filipe (Feb 5, 2015)

djordjde29 said:


> Price?




thats the million dollar question at the moment ... by the photos i would guess the kit Canon Canon 760D + Canon 18-135 IS STM, is between 900 and 1000 euros.

Let's wait and seen were the price sits in relation to the 70D.


----------



## Zv (Feb 5, 2015)

PhilBo said:


> What is the advantage of the screen on top? I know I've read that people like to be able to look down at the camera and see all the settings, but is that the main thing? I find the same information on the back screen on the Rebel and for my eyes it is usually in a bigger font / easier to read.
> 
> I'm really in the market for a body upgrade from my T1i and am curious if the 760D actually offers anything truly useful over the 750D besides the top screen. If indeed you can only remote control the 760D via phone, then that is a feature that would be really handy to have.



Advantage - one less button to press to change settings. Instead of pressing the Q (quick control) button to jump into the menu you can simply turn the dials to adjust shutter speed or aperture. Very useful for making quick changes on the fly. Plus at any given time you can check what your settings are at a glance. "Oh, I have ISO 1600 set, better change that ..." Equals less missed shots basically. To a street photographer that split second could be all the difference. 

Also a lot of landscapers shoot low on a tripod and it's more convenient to look down on the LCD and adjust settings than crouch down and stare at the back of the camera. Same situation when in the studio. Or macro. Should I go on?


----------



## Woody (Feb 5, 2015)

Hybrid CMOS AF III?

I'm curious and cautiously hopeful.


----------



## k-fos (Feb 5, 2015)

Woody said:


> Hybrid CMOS AF III?
> 
> I'm curious and cautiously hopeful.



Me too. Works pretty good on T4i. Haven't spent enough time with the SL1 to see if Hybrid CMOS II is much of an improvement.


----------



## Akatombo (Feb 5, 2015)

Seems like the 7D mk 2 that I wanted to get. 19 cross type, maybe I don't need a mk 2...


----------



## hoodlum (Feb 5, 2015)

bitm2007 said:


> > Why on earth would Canon give up on sensor production and use Sony ? It's clear to me that the 24mpx sensor will be the new baseline, used in the 750D, 750D, M3 & probably the replacement to the SL1 & 1200D.
> >
> > What's less clear is where the 80D will fit, I'd now expect a cut price 7DII using the same 20mpx sensor.
> 
> ...



It'll be many years before we see a 7Dmkiii. My guess is that most 7Dmkii owners would have preferred a 24mp sensor with greater DR at base ISO vs the 20mp sensor with dual-pixel AF.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Feb 5, 2015)

A brief history of recent sensors' size:
700D/T5i: 22.3 x 14.9 mm
70D: 22.5 x 15 mm
7D2: 22.4 x 15 mm
760D: 22.3 x 14.9 mm



Sony SLT-A77 II: 23.5 x 15.6 mm


----------



## hubie (Feb 5, 2015)

A few questions arise for me that have not yet been fully answered:

Concerning 760D (and also 750D):

SD-card only or 2 cards possible (likely only 1 card)?
Head-phone jack included? I don't see special video features here for the 760D or 750D (except that 760 mentions HDR-Video, although I thougt the 750D should be the camera more tuned for video capturing).


----------



## filipe (Feb 5, 2015)

hubie said:


> A few questions arise for me that have not yet been fully answered:
> 
> Concerning 760D (and also 750D):
> 
> ...



and it has a completely new batery LP-E17, only used by 750D, 760D and M3. No third party battery yes i think. Hope new battery permits more shots.


----------



## hubie (Feb 5, 2015)

filipe said:


> hubie said:
> 
> 
> > A few questions arise for me that have not yet been fully answered:
> ...



Sharing the battery with the M3 gives me a bit of a headache. I don't know much about former series, but the M3 being a very small camera, isn't the battery life probably an issue there? And sharing that with the DSLRs might compromise battery life there a lot. But perhaps it's vice versa.


----------



## wsmith96 (Feb 6, 2015)

These specs are pretty amazing for an entry level DSLR. Starting to make my 60D look bad


----------



## MintChocs (Feb 6, 2015)

wsmith96 said:


> These specs are pretty amazing for an entry level DSLR. Starting to make my 60D look bad



That's the whole point, Canon wants you to buy it! ;D. If the sensor is vastly improved I'm tempted myself.


----------



## whatta (Feb 9, 2015)

I cannot understand why it does not have gps (like almost all phones) and why the viewfinder got smaller??
760d 0.82x
700d 0.85x
100d 0.87x

Btw does that mean we can link the metering to the AF point?
"(1) Evaluative metering (linked to all AF points)"

most likely this camera will, finally, replace my 400d, hopefully the new sensor will not be disappointing (after having 7d sensor in sooo many iterations that prevented me from buying).


----------



## Act444 (Feb 10, 2015)

k-fos said:


> Woody said:
> 
> 
> > Hybrid CMOS AF III?
> ...



I have. At least with an STM lens (USM is still iffy), there is improvement, and live view mode is actually usable now, but it can still lag - so don't count on it to shoot moving targets.


----------

